
Ask HN: Is it still worth it for a mobile developer to learn (front-end) web? - isuckatcoding
Hello lovely folks<p>I started out as a mobile developer ever since I started programming. However, I feel myself lacking in knowledge (and potential job opportunities) due to my lack of knowledge about web. I literally know basics of HTML&#x2F;JS&#x2F;CSS. A little bit of node and npm (mostly from tutorials). The build and tooling  (coming from Android at least) makes me feel so spoiled (not having to worry about so many tools and configuration and that&#x27;s primarily what&#x27;s kept me away from front end web).<p>Should I do a deep dive into web dev proper (i.e. in terms of the build tools, frameworks, SASS, etc)? Or would it be better for me to concentrate my learning efforts elsewhere?<p>Sorry for the long winded question.
Essentially I am asking if it is still worth it for me to learn web dev?<p>I know this will be purely subjective but I am curious to hear your thoughts on this.<p>Thanks!
======
proyb
Nowadays, it's good to learn more than one domain. Go ahead to learn as much
as you could, they are part of the user experience you could improve your
skills and deliver high performance.

I feel Android app experience are inferior to iOS app that it feel gaming are
more exciting due to LLVM powered on iOS.

------
Husyn
How much is your total experience? And what are your skills in mobile
application developer?

~~~
isuckatcoding
Since I haven't made any large scale apps, I'd qualify my experience as 1-2
years of Android. I've dabbled in iOS but not really that much in depth.

